# Cracked Screen



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi
Can anybody give me a pointer to getting a new windsreen for my Winnebago Cheiftain?,its a 1990 model,i think they r a split sreen,it has a divider in the middle so i am guessing that it is.

I went out to the rv this morning and a huge crack has appeared on the passenger side screen overnight.i live in Spain,but i dont have a problem with shipping costs.

Thanks guys.
Zola.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Zola

Have you checked with your insurance company, they might have a list of suppliers


stew


----------



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

i am checking now Stew,i think i am covered but living out here i think it would be quicker if a got on a bike and peddled to the uk for one.LOL.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I had to get one last year and thought it might be hard to do. Went to autoglass took one look at it and said no problem be here in a couple of days. It was and they came out and fitted it. Insurance paid thankfully otherwise would have been around twelve hundred quid 8O only cost me fifty.

Regards


Lampie


----------

